# Pakistan Navy - M Cadet



## DrSyedah (Nov 22, 2015)

Is there anyone who is willing to apply in Pakistan Navy ? Or is there anyone here in Navy? I would like to know which year would be more suitable to apply in Navy. 
The last date for registration is 29th November, till then I'll wait for suggestion.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

any year is suitable they would give you stipend n a part of fee of the college that you are studying then you would have to serve em


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Try in 3rd year! If u cant get it try again in 4th year!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor (Sep 13, 2012)

plz tell me about the test course??it will come from fsc or from first year second year mbbs course????


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

mahnoor said:


> plz tell me about the test course??it will come from fsc or from first year second year mbbs course????


Fsc only.....nd a little IQ as well!


----------



## mahnoor (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks. . .so plz guide me abt the prep??im really serious abt getting into navy as doctor . . .


----------



## seriksss1985 (Nov 29, 2015)

pills 
goo.gl/iKhLrF


----------



## Hiraanwer (Nov 19, 2018)

Did u applied for m cadet scheme of navy in 2015... if yes can you plz tell me about the syllabus of enterance test


----------

